

Stanford submits formal ‘expression of interest’ for NYC campus - superfx
http://www.stanforddaily.com/2011/03/28/stanford-submits-formal-%e2%80%98expression-of-interest%e2%80%99-for-nyc-campus/

======
awarzzkktsyfj
In fact, 18 universities _applied_ to an invitation by NYC. The HN headline is
rather misleading, making it sound like Stanford has independently decided to
branch out into New York.

~~~
talmai
It is from the Stanford daily... the headline is justified

~~~
awarzzkktsyfj
It is justified in the context of the Stanford Daily. HN is in a totally
different context, so this headline, copied verbatim, is misleading.

------
vessenes
They are proposing 440 or so students to start, eventually 2,200. They ideate
bringing West Coast entrepreneurialism out to the East Coast; a nice idea!

I think what's likely to happen is that they will graduate 380 people who
suddenly discover a love of quant-finance.

Look for Stanford school of Applied Math to launch soon. : )

------
mattjaynes
Very exciting news.

I moved to Roosevelt Island a year ago. It's really a unique spot in the city.
Surrounded by water, a cable car to Manhattan, loads of indoor and outdoor
sports facilities, and some interesting (and spooky) history.

The Main Street area is pretty disappointing. It's pretty run down and not
much going on. Most residents head over to Manhattan for shopping and
restaurants.

Hopefully if this goes through it will be a catalyst for Roosevelt Island to
up it's game.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roosevelt_Island>

~~~
look_lookatme
What compelled you to move there?

(honest q, I've taken the cable car a couple of times, but never actually went
into Roosevelt Island..)

~~~
randall
Access to the F train, for one, and amazing manhattan views, for two. We were
either going to live on Roosevelt Island or in Queens, and we ended up saving
some money in Jackson Heights.

------
michaelpinto
If Stanford wants to really lead when they get to NYC they should open the
campus in Brooklyn instead of doing the me too thing and going to Manhattan.

~~~
noilly
The proposed site is on Roosevelt Island

